# Walleye From Shore?



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone know of any place in northeast Ohio where I can cach walleye from shore? They don't have to be big, just looking for some fun summertime memories.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't give you any locations in the NE but I can give you tips that work for me in our SW reservoir.
In the early spring when the water temps hits 42-45 degrees, the Walleye start putting the fed-bags on and they work the shallow rip rap areas, especially if it is a flat with deeper water nearby. They have a pattern of being close to shore feeding even through their spawning period.
As the water warms through the Sping into the Summer and Fall, they will still come shallow to feed from dusk till dawn, or on very cloudy days! The best areas are flats where they can come out of the depths and can drive and trapped shad or baitfish!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

You missed the fall/winter run along the shoreline. When the spawn is one hit E 72 st in cleveland and any piers your allowed to fish from. Fish huskys, rr, rapalas etc


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my friend Eric Haataja's new fishin show. This is all Wisconsin fishin around Green Bay but I'm sure it can apply to Erie in some ways. Same technigues baits and all. Good luck


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Great video!!!! The best part was about 8.5 min. in when he's showing you the technique/cadence that's working.....the long pause.....and then the rod almost jumps out of his hands when it gets blasted by a big boy.

Thanks for posting that:G


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mosquito Causeway in the spring....


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

When do the walleye in mosquito usually start biting? Wanting to take my boat up for some but I don't want it to be a wasted trip


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> When do the walleye in mosquito usually start biting? Wanting to take my boat up for some but I don't want it to be a wasted trip
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Here in the SW at CJ Brown, we only have about 4 more degrees before they really start gourging! We're looking at early March here if the weather stays decent!


----------

